# Oil capacity



## Angus (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a 99 Frontier with the v6 the owners manual said it only needs 3 1/2 QT oil with filter is this right the 4 Cylinder requires more.


----------



## Angus (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't belive that no one has a idea if this is right or wrong.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Angus said:


> I can't belive that no one has a idea if this is right or wrong.


All I can tell you is that my '04 service manual has the same pattern. With the oil filter change:

KA24DE takes 3 3/4 qt
VG33E and VG33ER take 3 1/2 qt

When I change my oil, I prime the filter, put about 3 1/2 qts in the crankcase, and then top it off by checking the level on the dipstick.


----------



## Angus (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Angus said:


> I can't belive that no one has a idea if this is right or wrong.


i dont own your generation frontier...

why are some people so impatient :lame:


----------

